# need airtronics m8 manual



## angrycookieman (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone have the manual for the m8 scanned or in pdf form or know where to get it? The airtronics website doesn't list one for this radio, and I bought it used, so I don't have a clue how to program it. I don't really want to order the book. Thanks.


----------



## angrycookieman (Jun 29, 2005)

never mind, found on a different forum. Thanks anyway


----------

